# What it's Like Being Alone (tv series)



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

*What it's Like Being Alone (updated with pic)*

Last night we watched the most unusual program, especially by CBC standards. Surprised the heck out of me. Although the claymation gore wasn't my style (I'm just not gore-friendly), it was unusual and didn't diminish the pleasure of the rest! In retrospect, it was no more gory than an episode of the Simpsons. (I know, I'm a freak, I'm working on it!  )
Can't wait to see another episode - and I wanted to share it with you guys. Check it out if you can!

This is their (also cool) website: http://www.beingalone.com/main.htm


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw my second episode of this last night, and I can't say enough about it! Seriously innovative and entertaining stuff! The writing is wonderful. Here's another article about it.

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/tv/peyton.html


----------

